# Dustie Waring PRS CE Sig



## kevdes93 (Jan 16, 2018)

https://www.mooremusicguitars.com/electrics/paul-reed-smith-electrics/prs-ce-guitars/

These look tight. I loved the first sig he had, maybe we'll get an SE someday


----------



## Riffer (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Church2224 (Jan 16, 2018)

I maybe have to get.....10. 

This is incredible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 16, 2018)

oooh the red one looks dope.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow it is within a reasonable price range as well. Considering my Holcomb's status when I ordered it, I'd say PRS will deliver around July-August-ish. Thought I was coping well with suppressing my GAS but I guess not lol


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 16, 2018)

With an ebony fretboard I’d have to go red. But with maple it’s that see through black all the way.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 16, 2018)

yes. an se would be great though.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 16, 2018)

I just saw someone share on facebook that they talked to dustie at a BTBAM show and he said that an SE was coming as well, that would be ultra dope


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2018)

"Only available until March 31st"

Welp, fuck.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 16, 2018)

What the price point? YouTube nor the PRS site had it that I could see. And 3 month order window? That’s lame.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jan 16, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> What the price point? YouTube nor the PRS site had it that I could see. And 3 month order window? That’s lame.



$2,500 US


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 16, 2018)

Prs is so good at doing limited editions.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 16, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Prs is so good at doing limited editions.



This sales tactic seems to be working for PRS for certain models. I know it got me when I heard about Holcomb model. Sucks for some buyers though because the only way to get the model after is to track down a used one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 16, 2018)

A bolt on core Holcomb would be swell... or any kind of core re-release Holcomb... satin finish SE 7???!!! I ask for too much. This does look killer though!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah I can’t make that work this spring. Ideally i’ll be able to find a used one. The Holcomb’s didn’t magically disappear, and it’s a CE not a collectors item, so at that price point nerds are forever suffering from gas.


----------



## narad (Jan 16, 2018)

Man, if I could get a guaranteed decent top like the one in the video, it'd be a done deal. For those that wind up with decent-to-great tops, this is an incredibly cool run.

Also, sort of reminds me of an Angelus there in the black satin flame top. Caparison should pay attention!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 16, 2018)

Pretty cool! But plz Tremonti 7 string sig


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 16, 2018)

that looks so awesome, not something I would be able to pull off by March 31, but looks awesome.


----------



## Cheap (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh jeez. Dude's got taste


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 16, 2018)

I wonder if these are going to have Satin Nitro necks like the regular CE's, or if they'll use an oil based finish like on the Cu's. Hoping for the latter.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 16, 2018)

I wonder if these are going to have Satin Nitro necks like the regular CE's, or if they'll use an oil based finish like on the Cu's. Hoping for the latter.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 16, 2018)

I want one sooooo bad!

I actually had a dream about his sig guitar last week.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 16, 2018)

Neutral on the band, but this guitar is happening.


----------



## XiXora (Jan 16, 2018)

Last time a DW model arrived, a couple of months later a Holcomb model arrived… Maybe the fabled Core 7 string will appear


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 16, 2018)

FUCK YES. I've been preaching maple board, maple neck Floyd PRS for many a moon. 

Couldn't be worse timing though, I think I'm about to lose my job.


----------



## TVasquez96 (Jan 16, 2018)

Not feeling the control layout. Other than that, these look sick


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 17, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> FUCK YES. I've been preaching maple board, maple neck Floyd PRS for many a moon.
> 
> Couldn't be worse timing though, I think I'm about to lose my job.



Better buy it while you're still employed then.


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 17, 2018)

Looked and couldn't find it...what is the radius on this beast?


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 17, 2018)

dmlinger said:


> Looked and couldn't find it...what is the radius on this beast?



Most likely the standard PRS 10" radius


----------



## sezna (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks super good. Anyone else find these oddly reminiscent of a Loomis schecter (rip) but better?


----------



## Anquished (Jan 19, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Pretty cool! But plz Tremonti 7 string sig



This please.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 19, 2018)

Rich5150 said:


> Most likely the standard PRS 10" radius


Wasnt Dustie's previous PRS a 16" radius? They just might repeat that


----------



## goobaba (Jan 19, 2018)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I wonder if these are going to have Satin Nitro necks like the regular CE's, or if they'll use an oil based finish like on the Cu's. Hoping for the latter.



The necks look like they are painted like a satin black color on the back


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 19, 2018)

I keep coming back to this thread to look at these. Ugh.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 19, 2018)

Forkface said:


> Wasnt Dustie's previous PRS a 16" radius? They just might repeat that



No it’s a 10” radius, I own 3 of the original run


----------



## Forkface (Jan 20, 2018)

Rich5150 said:


> No it’s a 10” radius, I own 3 of the original run


oh, my apologies then. tbh i just skimmed through some websites and theaxepalace states that its 16 on the original run. probably a typo or something.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 20, 2018)

Forkface said:


> oh, my apologies then. tbh i just skimmed through some websites and theaxepalace states that its 16 on the original run. probably a typo or something.


No worries


----------



## SavM (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn these look and sound fantastic! I'm definitely buying one, hopefully the pounds strengthens up a bit until then.
Also this video has me sold, gutted I sold my old custom 22 a few years back for a custom that was never built!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rich5150 said:


> No it’s a 10” radius, I own 3 of the original run


If you ever want to let one go


----------



## LordGloom (Jan 20, 2018)

I love my CE24, and being a huge Dustie fan, I think his guitar looks amazing. Andertons is selling this SE online at the moment btw:


----------



## NickS (Jan 20, 2018)

Is that one of the UK or Europe only specials they just did?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 20, 2018)

Love how the controls were move for optimal floyd usage


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 20, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> If you ever want to let one go



Lol I get so many people asking everyone I post one. I don’t sell much ever and these are my main go to guitars. The only PRS I own out of all them I ever consider selling is my Tremonti Tribal


----------



## LordGloom (Jan 20, 2018)

NickS said:


> Is that one of the UK or Europe only specials they just did?


Yea, it appears that they are.


----------



## extendedsolo (Jan 21, 2018)

What is the difference between this and the previous run he had? I've been eyeing one of the previous Waring models but may go with this one.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 21, 2018)

extendedsolo said:


> What is the difference between this and the previous run he had? I've been eyeing one of the previous Waring models but may go with this one.



This is bolt on with maple board and different pickups and control layout


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2018)

extendedsolo said:


> What is the difference between this and the previous run he had? I've been eyeing one of the previous Waring models but may go with this one.



Probably similar to the Custom 24 vs CE24.

The CE has a shallower top, less fancy figuring, and of course a bolt on neck.

Also a maple neck and new pickups.


----------



## goobaba (Jan 31, 2018)

what's supposed to be the pricing on these? I assume you have to put down some kind of deposit?

EDIT: I assume it will be a little more than the $2K CE's?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 31, 2018)

goobaba said:


> what's supposed to be the pricing on these? I assume you have to put down some kind of deposit?
> 
> EDIT: I assume it will be a little more than the $2K CE's?



I've seen a handful listed on Reverb for pre-order at $2,499.


----------



## goobaba (Jan 31, 2018)

xzacx said:


> I've seen a handful listed on Reverb for pre-order at $2,499.



Yeah I called a store and can confirm retail is 2499


----------



## PBGas (Feb 2, 2018)

Love the look of the guitar. Very nice! However, is this an Indonesian built guitar at that price?


----------



## xzacx (Feb 2, 2018)

PBGas said:


> Love the look of the guitar. Very nice! However, is this an Indonesian built guitar at that price?



CEs have always been USA.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like an April ETA.


----------



## spork141 (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate to be the party pooper out of the bunch but im a bit let down on the shallow top on these. I LOVE the real PRS arch top, and that last dustie sig had it (see the pic below. Look at the dimples by the control knobs.) These new ones have the shallow version they started putting on the CEs at some point. To me it kinda ruins the appeal. Id rather go for that new LTD matte Halcomb SE at $800 for that reason alone.

The original Dustie







The LTD Halcomb


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 3, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I hate to be the party pooper out of the bunch but im a bit let down on the shallow top on these. I LOVE the real PRS arch top, and that last dustie sig had it (see the pic below. Look at the dimples by the control knobs.) These new ones have the shallow version they started putting on the CEs at some point. To me it kinda ruins the appeal. Id rather go for that new LTD matte Halcomb SE at $800 for that reason alone.
> 
> The original Dustie
> 
> ...



They are totally different spec guitars either way, and the Holcomb top is a joke, as much as everyone loves satin that's pretty weak.

The new Waring is sick especially with the maple board and control scheme layout. but more Periphery leg humping for satin finish lol


----------



## spork141 (Feb 3, 2018)

Dineley said:


> They are totally different spec guitars either way, and the Holcomb top is a joke, as much as everyone loves satin that's pretty weak.
> 
> The new Waring is sick especially with the maple board and control scheme layout. but more Periphery leg humping for satin finish lol




I just feel of you are gonna go 2500 for a USA made pr s it should be the real deal. Those CE shallow tops are a lot less eye catching IMO. i have a 2006 CE in Cooper blaze and it's stunning with the full archtop. The Holcomb SE doesn't have much of an arch at all but at 800 bucks I can look past that. 

I like satin finishes myself. I think that's subjective and it's fair to prefer either way.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 3, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I just feel of you are gonna go 2500 for a USA made pr s it should be the real deal. Those CE shallow tops are a lot less eye catching IMO. i have a 2006 CE in Cooper blaze and it's stunning with the full archtop. The Holcomb SE doesn't have much of an arch at all but at 800 bucks I can look past that.
> 
> I like satin finishes myself. I think that's subjective and it's fair to prefer either way.



Fair enough. I agree the deep PRS top is a thing of beauty. 

I have no issue with satin. Just people seem to be over valuing it as a feature these days. 

If there was an import Waring i would be all over it since its not losing much in terms of a top carve. Either way its a super cool instrument


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 3, 2018)

spork141 said:


> I hate to be the party pooper out of the bunch but im a bit let down on the shallow top on these. I LOVE the real PRS arch top, and that last dustie sig had it (see the pic below. Look at the dimples by the control knobs.) These new ones have the shallow version they started putting on the CEs at some point. To me it kinda ruins the appeal. Id rather go for that new LTD matte Halcomb SE at $800 for that reason alone.



I agree, the full arch top, as seen on Core models is a lot nicer; however, this is one of the cost-cutting measures PRS takes to drop the price of the CE's--along with a few other things like overseas hardware. The new Waring sig is, and was intentionally constructed to be based on the new CE models with the shallower carve; this allowed them to offer this new Waring sig at a much cheaper price than the original Core Waring sig. It makes sense from a business stand-point, and Dustie seems to be happy with them as it was his idea to work with the CE model as a starting point for the new sig.

If I'm not mistaken, I am pretty sure the the CE is more carved than an SE--from what I recall.


----------



## spork141 (Feb 3, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I agree, the full arch top, as seen on Core models is a lot nicer; however, this is one of the cost-cutting measures PRS takes to drop the price of the CE's--along with a few other things like overseas hardware. The new Waring sig is, and was intentionally constructed to be based on the new CE models with the shallower carve; this allowed them to offer this new Waring sig at a much cheaper price than the original Core Waring sig. It makes sense from a business stand-point, and Dustie seems to be happy with them as it was his idea to work with the CE model as a starting point for the new sig.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I am pretty sure the the CE is more carved than an SE--from what I recall.




Totally. Agreed on all points. It's just that the Dustie doesn't net out cheap at all. I don't know what a new core goes for these days but I'm sure it's around there or cheaper. 

Yeah I can deal with the shallow top at 800. 

Anyway it's a real nice guitar. Hope someone grabs it and posts some pics soon.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 3, 2018)

spork141 said:


> Totally. Agreed on all points. It's just that the Dustie doesn't net out cheap at all. I don't know what a new core goes for these days but I'm sure it's around there or cheaper.
> 
> Yeah I can deal with the shallow top at 800.
> 
> Anyway it's a real nice guitar. Hope someone grabs it and posts some pics soon.



Yeah it looks great!

Pricing info for comparison purposes:

PRS CE is $2000
Waring CE is $2500
PRS Core (non-10 top) is $3400.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2018)

The new CEs are basically a compromise to get a


spork141 said:


> Totally. Agreed on all points. It's just that the Dustie doesn't net out cheap at all. I don't know what a new core goes for these days but I'm sure it's around there or cheaper.
> 
> Yeah I can deal with the shallow top at 800.
> 
> Anyway it's a real nice guitar. Hope someone grabs it and posts some pics soon.



You'd be looking at least $1k more for a Core, probably more like $1500 until you add the sig upcharge.


----------



## spork141 (Feb 3, 2018)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yeah it looks great!
> 
> Pricing info for comparison purposes:
> 
> ...




Wow ok. Well. I dropped the ball on that one! I guess my mind is still at PRS prices from 10 years ago. I've been pretty much happy with used guitars these days so I havnt been in the loop.

Anyway. So yeah. Shallow top makes more sense to me !

Thanks


----------



## spork141 (Feb 4, 2018)

Full disclosure. I gassed on this a bit and i'm in. Sorry for wasting everyone's time. Gotta go start saving. March 31st is coming quick!


----------



## jbcrazy (Feb 25, 2018)

I was wondering if they're using the shallower top carve. For some reason, the pictures make it hard to tell. I love the real carves on a core PRS. The non recessed covers look kinda tacky too.

But damn the guitar itself looks great overall, the maple board, satin finish, black hardware. I want one


----------



## The 1 (Feb 25, 2018)

jbcrazy said:


> I was wondering if they're using the shallower top carve. For some reason, the pictures make it hard to tell. I love the real carves on a core PRS. The non recessed covers look kinda tacky too.
> 
> But damn the guitar itself looks great overall, the maple board, satin finish, black hardware. I want one



These have the shallower top carve like the other CE's.


----------



## jbcrazy (Feb 25, 2018)

The 1 said:


> These have the shallower top carve like the other CE's.



yeah laaame...


----------



## lyonk55 (Mar 18, 2018)

Just ordered one of these in Waring Burst. Was wavering between the DW and a regular CE 24 that I tried out and loved, but the finish and maple board won me over. And the option to bail to a regular model if it's not my cup of tea when it arrives  .

Am I the only one not bothered by the shallower top carve? I mean, the core ones are a bit nicer, but it's still pretty thick and has a nice 3D shape to it unlike the SE/S2s which just look wrong to me. The CEs still have that "real" PRS look as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sirbuh (Mar 18, 2018)

lyonk55 said:


> Am I the only one not bothered by the shallower top carve? I mean, the core ones are a bit nicer, but it's still pretty thick and has a nice 3D shape to it unlike the SE/S2s which just look wrong to me. The CEs still have that "real" PRS look as far as I'm concerned.



Agreed on the top differences, just doesn't move me. 
FWIW waiting on Gray Black Satin version.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 15, 2019)

They just made this a standard model, with several other finishes. The smoked blueburst is boner inducing. 

https://www.prsguitars.com/electrics/model/dw_ce_24_floyd_2020


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 15, 2019)

Couple of new colors too:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Couple of new colors too:


hnnnnnng that blue one


----------



## park0496 (Oct 15, 2019)

Did the limited ones have the Floyd 1000 series?


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 15, 2019)

So excited for these! I wanted one of the limited ones for a while, but I held off. Really glad I did considering the look of these new colors. Hell I even like the plain black top to be honest.

@park0496 I don't believe so. On the page (for the LTD one) it just says Floyd Rose. Honestly I'm all for these having the 1000 series as it feels just like an original on my JP16. Keeps costs down plus the fact that these will be a production guitar, I'm hoping for a cheaper price than the LTD.


----------



## xzacx (Oct 15, 2019)

I really like the amber burst and solid black—I even have an extra black OFR laying around I could swap. I'd be really tempted if they had rosewood or ebony boards. Then again PRS satin finishes tent to get glossy if you stare at them too hard and look terrible quick, so maybe not. Still a cool addition to the line though—nice to have a cheaper option with a Floyd.


----------



## Cheap (Oct 15, 2019)

Were these $2500 when the limited CE's came out? That seems high, but I could be mis-remembering. Definitely loved how these felt when they first came out and really excited about the maple boards. Super cool not totally expected colors for PRS too


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 15, 2019)

$2499 on these as well.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 15, 2019)

t


Spicypickles said:


> $2499 on these as well.



That's pretty bad, with non original floyd? If you want a shredder/metal PRS get the core floyd used for <2k


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 15, 2019)

Please find a core PRS Floyd for $2500, let alone <2k. 

0 returns on reverb at the moment.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> Please find a core PRS Floyd for $2500, let alone <2k.
> 
> 0 returns on reverb at the moment.


the only ones I've seen sell in that price range were beat to absolute shit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 15, 2019)

Pretty sure all the CE line uses import hardware, too. Not just the Dustie.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Oct 16, 2019)

Got to play one of these in Hong Kong a while ago. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## bzhang9 (Oct 16, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the only ones I've seen sell in that price range were beat to absolute shit.



Yeah no... Mine was 1700 mint, there were similar ones on GC and reverb at the time


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 16, 2019)

Please post em up. Especially any with maple boards.


----------

